# Hawaii



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Some parts of Hawaii are getting 2-4" this weekend. Not sure, if they know what a snow shovel is ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Some parts of Hawaii are getting 2-4" this weekend. Not sure, if they know what a snow shovel is ??


Not oot of the ordinary to have blizzard warnings oot there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2016-2017-ohio-snow-ice-thread.167885/page-4#post-2169285

http://www.hawaiiinfoguide.com/hawaii_skiing.htm


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

They had snow a few days ago..
Wonder if chain lift or direct lifts rule along with will they use Cubes for salt....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Some parts of Hawaii are getting 2-4" this weekend. Not sure, if they know what a snow shovel is ??


We go here twice a season.

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Mauna-Kea

Good skiing


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> They had snow a few days ago..
> Wonder if chain lift or direct lifts rule along with will they use Cubes for salt....


What a silly question, of course they use cubes. And since every site already had a skid on it, they just use pushersThumbs Up

I just hope there are a lot of out of work concrete trucks available to fill them all.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

I lived there for four years...and saw snow once on Mauna Loa


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been planning a trip there to Mt. Kmanawanalya with my wife but now that I hear they get snow it'll just be stressful....


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> I've been planning a trip there to Mt. Kmanawanalya with my wife but now that I hear they get snow it'll just be stressful....


Buy her some jewelry and you might stand a chance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://woodtv.com/blog/2017/12/20/snowing-in-hawaii/

_This is snow in Hawaii - it's snowing on the big mountaintops of the Big Island - generally above 12,000 ft. elevation. There's a Winter Storm Warning in effect until 6 am Thursday for an additional 6-12″ of snow. A High Surf Warning is also in effect for the north and east facing shores of the islands for waves of 12-16 feet. There's a Flood Watch for the Big Island and Maui thru Weds. evening. Coastal areas are much warmer than the mountaintops. Honolulu had a high of 81 on Tues., but Lihue couldn't get past 70. 24-Hr. rainfall totaled 1.94″ at Hana, 1.67″ at Hanalei, 1.24″ at Wainiha, but just 0.02″ at Honolulu._


----------

